# مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*اولا اوجة كلمة شكر لكل اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتك امين
*

*بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ساضع بين يديكم كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس فى اربعة اجزاء*

*القديس اغسطينوس  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) *


*من تاجست إلى قرطاجنة*

*في 13 نوفمبر 354م بمدينة تاجست من أعمال نوميديا بأفريقيا الشمالية وُلدأغسطينوس

وكان والده باتريكبوس وثنيًا فظ الأخلاق، أما والدته مونيكا فكانت مسيحية تحتمل شرور زوجها

وحماتها بصبر عجيب، وبطول أناتها كسبت الاثنين حتى أن رجلها قبل الإيمان واعتمد قبيل نياحته

كان كل همّ والده أن يرى ابنه رجلاً غنيًا ومثقفًا، وكان معلموه الوثنيين لا يهتمون بسلوك التلاميذ، فنشأ أغسطينوس مستهترًا في حياته ميالاً للكسل.

إذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره أرسله أبوه إلى قرطاجنة ليتمهر في البيان، هناك التقى بأصدقاء أشرار،

وصار قائدًا لهم يفتخر بالشر، فتحولت حياته إلى المسارح والفساد. أما عن دراسته فقد عكف على دراسة الفقه والقوانين مشتاقًا أن يرتقي إلى المحاماة والقضاء، وقد تضلع في اللاتينية حتى افتتح مدرسة لتعليم البيان وهو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره.

أعجب أغسطينوس بمذهب شيشرون، فقرأ كتابه "هورطانسيوس" الذي أثار فيه الشوق إلى العفة والبحث عن الحق. قرأ أيضًا الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس بروح الإيمان والتواضع وإنما في كبرياء، فأغلق على نفسه وسقط في "المانوية".

إذ رأت مونيكا ابنها قد انحرف سلوكيًا وعقيديًا، وصار عثرة لكثيرين طردته من بيتها، لكن بمحبتها ردته ثانية، وكانت دموعها لا تجف طالبة خلاص نفسه.

رأت القديسة مونيكا في حلم أنها واقفة على قطعة خشبية (ترمز للإيمان) والكآبة تشملها، وإذ بفتى يلمع بهاؤه أمامها ويشع الفرح من محياه ينظر إليها ويسألها عن سبب حزنها، وإذ أجابت، قال لها: "تعزي ولا تخافي، فها ولدك هنا وهو معك". التفتت مونيكا لتجد ابنها واقفًا معها على الخشبة، فتأكدت أن الله استجاب طلبتها.*



*في روما*

*في عام 382م أوعز إليه أصدقاءه بالسفر إلى روما لينال مجدًا وغنى أعظم، فحاولت والدته صده وإذ لم تفلح عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له على السفينة، فسافر تاركًا إياها غارقة في دموعها.*



*في ميلانو*

*أرسل حاكم ميلان إلى حاكم روما يطلب أستاذًا في البيان، فبعث إليه أغسطينوس، وقد دبرت له العناية الإلهية الالتقاء بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان، الذي شمله بحبه وحنانه فأحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته، وكان مداومًا على سماعها لما فيها من قوة البيان دون اهتمام بالغذاء الروح الدسم.

سمع من القديس أمبروسيوس تفاسيره الروحية للعهد القديم الذي كان المانيون يتجاهلونه، كما سمعه في رده على أتباع ماني وغيرهم من الهراطقة، فبدأ نور الحق ينكشف أمامه. هنا أدرك أغسطينوس ما للكنيسة من علامات أنها من الله: فيها تتحقق نبوات العهد القديم، وفيها يتجلى الكمال الروحي، وتظهر المعجزات، وأخيرًا انتشارها بالرغم مما تعانيه من ضيق.

أبحرت مونيكا إلى ميلان ليلتقي بها ابنها ويبشرها بترك المانوية، لكن دون قبوله الإيمان الحق، إذ كان منهمكًا في الشهوات، حاسبًا حفظ العفة أمرًا مستحيلاً.

بدأ أغسطينوس يقرأ بعض كتب الأفلاطونيين التي نقلت عن اليونانية بواسطة فيكتريانوس، التي انتفع بها لكنها لم تقده للإيمان.

عاد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس خاصة رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول فأعجب بها، خاصة في ربطها العهد القديم ب<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a>
دبرت العناية الإلهية أن يزور سمبليانس حيث بدأ يخبره عن قراءته في كتب الفلسفة الأفلاطونية التي عني بنشرها فيكتريانوس، فأظهر سمبليانس سروره بذلك، ثم عرف أغسطينوس منه عن اعتناق فيكتريانوس للإيمان المسيحي بروح تقوي، فشبت فيه الغيرة للاقتداء به، لكنه كان لا يزال أسير العادات الشريرة.*

*توبته*

*زاره مؤمن حقيقي من كبار رجال الدولة يدعى بنسيانس، فوجده مع صديقه أليبوس وبجوارهما بعض رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، فظنها أحد الكتب الفلسفية، لكن أغسطينوس أخبره بأن له زمانًا لا يشغله سوى مطالعة هذه الأسفار، فدار الحديث بينهما حتى تطرق بنسيانس لسيرة القديس أنبا أنطونيوس وكيف تأثر بها اثنان من أشراف البلاط فتركا كل شيء ليسيرا على منواله، وهنا التهب قلب أغسطينوس بالغيرة، كيف يغتصب البسطاء الأميون الملكوت ويبقى هو رغم علمه يتمرغ في الرجاسات. وإذ مضى بنسيانوس، قام أغسطينوس إلى البستان المجاور لمنزله وارتمى على جذع شجرة تين، وتمثلت أمامه كل شروره، فصار يصرخ: "عاصفة شديدة... دافع عني... وأنت فحتى متى؟ إلى متى يارب؟ أتغضب إلى الأبد؟ لا تذكر علينا ذنوب الأولين. فإنني أشعر بأنني قد اُستعبدت لها. إلى متى؟ إلى متى؟ أ إلى الغد؟ ولما لا يكون الآن؟! لما لا تكن هذه الساعة حدًا فاصلاً لنجاستي؟" وبكى بمرارة...

كان ذلك في عام 386م، بالغًا من العمر 32 عامًا حين تغيرت حياته وتجددت بنعمة الله، فتحولت القوة المحترقة شرًا إلى قوة ملتهبة حبًا...

عاد أغسطينوس إلى أليبوس ليذهبا معًا إلى مونيكا يبشرانها أن صلواتها التي دامت قرابة 30 عامًا قد استجيبت، ونبوة القديس إمبروسيوس قد تحققت، هذا الذي سبق فرآها تبكي فقال لها: "ثقي يا امرأة أنه من المستحيل أن يهلك ابن هذه الدموع".

عزم أغسطينوس بنعمة الله على ترك تدريس البيان وتكريس حياته للتأمل في كلمة الله والخدمة، فاعتزل ومعه والدته وصديقه أليبوس وابنه أدياتس (غير الشرعي) وبعض أبناء عمه وأصدقاءه في كاسيكاسيوم Cassiciacum بجوار ميلان حيث أقام ستة شهور يتأهب لنوال سرّ العماد، وفي ابتداء صوم الأربعين عام 387م ذهب إلى ميلان واعتمد على يدي الأسقف إمبروسيوس.
*


*نياحة مونيكا*

*سافر القديس أغسطينوس مع ابنه ووالدته وأخيه وأليبوس إلى أوستيا منتظرين السفينة للعودة إلى وطنهم، وكانت الأم تتحدث مع أغسطينوس معلنة بأن رسالتها قد تحققت برؤيتها له كخادم أمين للرب.

بعد خمسة أيام مرضت مونيكا بحمى شديدة، وإذ أُغمى عليها وأفاقت قالت لابنيها: "أين كنت أنا؟... هنا تدفنان والدتكم"... قالت هذا ثم سلمت روحها في يدي الله.
*


*في روما وأفريقي*ا

*بعد نياحة القديسة مونيكا قرروا العودة إلى روما، حيث جاهد أغسطينوس هناك لدحض بدعة المانويين. ومن هناك انطلق إلى أفريقيا حيث ذهب إلى قرطاجنة ثم إلى تاجست، فوزع كل ممتلكاته واختلى للعبادة والتأمل في كلمة الله ثلاث سنوات، ووضع كتبًا كثيرة.
*


*سيامته كاهنًا*

*إذ كان أغسطينوس يزور رجل شريف بمدينة هيبو (تدعى حاليًا إيبونا من أعمال نوميديا) سامه الأسقف كاهنًا بالرغم من محاولته رفض السيامة بدموع، بل وجعله يعظ أكثر أيام الأسبوع.

سكن في بستان ملك الكنيسة وجعله ديرًا حيث امتلأ بالرهبان الأتقياء، كما أنشأ ديرًا للراهبات تحت تدبير أخته.*



*سيامته أسقفًا*

*أقيم أسقفًا مساعدًا لفاليروس عام 395م الأمر الذي أفرح قلوب المؤمنين، وإن كان الهراطقة قد حزنوا وأثاروا شغبًا ضد الشعب وحاولوا قتله.

امتاز هذا الأسقف القديس بحبه الشديد للفقراء حتى كان يبيع أحيانًا ما للكنيسة ويوزعه على الفقراء ويحرر به المسجونين. واهتم بدحض أصحاب البدع. وحضر مجمعًا بأمر الملك أونريوس عام 421م ضم 275 أسقفًا مؤمنًا و279 من الدوناتيين... فقام يجادلهم ويردهم إلى الإيمان المستقيم.*



*نياحته*

*إذ بلغ من العمر 72 عامًا استعان بأحد الكهنة في تدبير أمور الكنيسة راغبًا أن يكون خليفته، وبقى 4 أعوام يستعد للرحيل، وفي عام 430 م تنيح وهو في سن السادسة والسبعين، وكانت دموعه لا تتوقف.
*


*كتاباته*

*بلغت حوالي 232 كتابًا، منها كتبه التاريخية مثل "اعترافاته" و"الاستدراكات"، ومقالاته الفلسفية مثل "الرد على الأكاديميين" و"الحياة السعيدة"، "خلود النفس"، "في الموسيقى"... وأيضًا أعماله الجدلية ضد اليهود والوثنيين، وضد أتباع ماني وضد الدوناتيين وضد البيلاجيين وضد الأوريجانيين، كما قدم كتبًا في تفسير التكوين والمزامير والرسالة الأولى إلى يوحنا، والموعظة على الجبل، وعن اتفاق الإنجيليين، وتعليقات على الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية والرسالة إلى أهل رومية وانجيل يوحنا. كما كتب كُتب في النسكيات والأخلاقيات...*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*الكتاب الاول :*
اعترافات القديس أوغسطينوس عن :
*1.	عظمة الله وعدم إمكان إدراكه 
2.	مراحمه في الطفولة والصبا
3.	تمرد الإنسان عليه 
4.	خطاياه من البطالة 
5.	تفريطه في الدارسة
6.	عطايا الله له وحياته حتى سن الخامسة عشرة *

*للتحميل*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/37303123/240e3f57/____1.html*


----------



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

الرابط مرة اخرى ان كان لا يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/37303123/240e3f57/____1.html


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

شكرا ليك ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

*شكرا على الموضوع وربنا يبفعنا ببركة شفعته وامه مونكا 
اغسطينوس ابن الدموع 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى*​


----------



## ut2 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

*الكتاب الثاني*
=======
*أمراض أخري ساقته إليها البطالة ولم تنكشف إلا في السادسة عشرة من عمره 0

مصائب المعاشرات الرديئة التي انقاد بسببها إلي السرقة 0
*


*الرابط للتحميل
*

http://www.4shared.com/file/37303128/b3dce6df/____2.html


----------



## ut2 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

*الكتاب الثاني*
=======
*أمراض أخري ساقته إليها البطالة ولم تنكشف إلا في السادسة عشرة من عمره 0

مصائب المعاشرات الرديئة التي انقاد بسببها إلي السرقة 0
*


*الرابط للتحميل
*

http://www.4shared.com/file/37303128/b3dce6df/____2.html


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

 ميرسى على الموضوع ان كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس كتاب اكثر من رائع وخواطره روعة  لان الذى ينحرف بشدة عندما يرجع عن اقتناع تجد شخصا اخر تماما  ميرسى ليك  ​


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا ut2 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## ut2 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة القديس اغسطينوس (( كتاب اعترافات القديس اغسطينوس )*

*الكتاب الثالث*
*1- إقامة القديس في قرطجنة عندما بلغ السابعة عشرة من عمره وظل فيها حتى التاسعة عشرة.
2- مصادر ارتباكاته : - 
أولا - حب المناظرات 0
ثانياً - التقدم في الدراسات ومحبة الحكمة 0
ثالثاً - عدم التلذذ بالكتاب المقدس 0
رابعاً - الضلال مع المانويين ودحض بعض عقائدهم 0 
3-  حزن أمه مونكا علي ضلاله 0
4- صلواتها من أجل هدايته 0
5- الله يوحي لها بهدايته في حديث لها مع أحد الأساقفة 0
*

*للتحميل  *
http://www.4shared.com/file/37303125/cd6d9a62/____3.html

*الكتاب الرابع*
*1.	حياة أوغسطينوس من التاسعة عشرة حتى الثامنة والعشرين 0
2.	إغواءه الناس لاعتناق مذهب المانويين 0
3.	انقياده انقياداً جزئياً للزهو وحب الأثم 0 
4.	استشارته للعرافين 0
5.	فقده صديقاً قديماً ورثاءه له 0
6.	تأملات في الأحزان والصداقة الحقة وغير الحقة وسعيه وراء الشهرة0 
7.	أقوال عن ( الحسن والمناسب ) وهو كتاب ألفه القديس 0
8.	قبوله بعض التصورات الخاطئة عن الله 0 
*

*للتحميل*

http://www.4shared.com/file/37303130/a41c5fac/____4.html


----------



## كوكو كوكو (8 فبراير 2009)

*عظيم أنت يا رب وأعظم من أن تٌسبح
عظيمة هي قوتك أما حكمتك فإنها تفوق كل وصف 
اشكر كل من له تعب فى هذه الخدمة العظيمة
الرب يعطيه نعمة و بركة و سلام*


----------



## ut2 (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم جميعا صلو من اجل ضعفى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا عالنبذة الحلوة عن حياة القديس اغسطينوس​


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## maramero (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا  كتير  علي  الكتب


----------



## dr_koky (18 يوليو 2009)

aشكرااااااااااا بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك
انا بحب القديس اغسطينوس اوى وكنت محتاجة الكتاب ده جدا


----------

